# Look Tree, I found your goat!



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I got him patterned and will send you GPS coordinates in a PM.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for looking out for me man. I owe you one.

T


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

**** that is one smart ole buck look how he brommed his horns down to spike bet you he will have them down to a does size by the time the opening gets here. i ll have to let you all have him im gonna be in wyoming looking for a dummer one


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

He is in Wyoming.... And I found three more just like him. You want me to tie one up for you too?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you find me a helicopter buck with the same genes? :mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

this is the goat I'm goin after!!! I figure he'll only miss book by 20 inches or so.....


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

good thing I get a two week head start on ya so i can tag the big one _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

DO NOT SHOOT THAT GOAT!

Would you shoot this one?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the prongs! but I'd probably pass


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats A good goat. how about this one.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant, its already dead


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if he was still alive ?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

probably not with this tag


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ok


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

He's just under 82", would you still hold out?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

WHOA WHOA WHOA...... HOLD ON! what buck is just under 82"?????? yours or dustins? neither of which look any where near 80 to me........ got more angles?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dont know what mine would score sorry.If i rember right it just under 15 inchs. but could be wrong.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine is. He's only just over 12 tall, but thick and the cutters are BIG.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I call BS! I want to measure it myself............. can I touch it?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll dig up my B&C book when I get home and post up the measurements.

You might as well stroke a man's woman as to lay hand to his trophy goat. How dare you even ask.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll dig up my B&C book when I get home and post up the measurements.
> 
> You might as well stroke a man's woman as to lay hand to his trophy goat. How dare you even ask.


 *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok,I lied, but he is 82" if you count the spreads. :wink:  Closer to 70". He does have 5" cutters though, does that count for something? :mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Those cutters are enough to make a man start air humpin!!!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

-()/- 

When engaged in the previous action....the banana tends to dance a bit.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

HELICOPTER HELICOPTER HELICOPTER HELICOPTER


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> Ok,I lied, but he is 82" if you count the spreads


So your wife was right about your measuring abilities?

****, it took me all day to think up that one...... I must be slacking


----------

